# BVI charter at 25% discount



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have 1 week for sale, dates subject to availability. Sunsail Lagoon 410 new 2002 (delivery mid January)based in Tortola. Rates are Sunsail rates -25%.
Please contact me ASAP if interested.
Thanks
Herve


----------

